# HMRC - apparently overpaid tax, but havent?



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

My wife completed her self assessment in September (pretty early I know!) and paid the corresponding tax bill of £X at some point in the same month.

Now the stupid online system is saying shes overpaid tax by £X

But then it says £X is due by 31st January 2023

Am I being completely unreasonable in thinking that HMRC will just take this all into account rather than reimbursing £X and then penalising us for late payment? Or is that too much to ask for?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

My guess is that it's an automated response to the payment. 

Keep everything that is sent to you. I doubt that they'll reimburse - not well known for that  - but if they do then you'll have to pay it in again.

If the computer says it's not there on 1st Feb 2023 there will be an automatic late payment created without a human being anywhere near to see what has actually happened.

Good Luck.


----------

